
Show HN: bcal – Storage & general-purpose CLI calculator for programmers - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/bcal
======
apjana
`bcal` (Byte CALculator) is a REPL CLI utility for storage expression
evaluation, unit conversion and address calculation. If you can't calculate
the hex address offset for (512 - 16) MiB, or the value when the 43rd bit of a
64-bit address is set mentally, `bcal` is for you.

It has a `bc` mode for general-purpose numerical calculations. Alternatively,
it can also invoke `calc` which works better with expressions involving
multiple bases.

The latest version 2.2 is released today.

### Features

    
    
      - REPL and single execution modes
      - evaluate arithmetic expressions involving storage units
      - perform general purpose calculations (using bc or calc)
      - works with piped input or file redirections
      - convert to IEC/SI standard data storage units
      - interactive mode with the last valid result stored for reuse
      - show the address in bytes
      - show address as LBA:OFFSET
      - convert CHS to LBA and vice versa
      - base conversion to binary, decimal and hex 
      - custom sector size, max heads/cylinder and max sectors/track
      - minimal dependencies

